# Aquaticlife 24" HO-t5 fixture ballast



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

iv'e had mine for no longer than 6 months and 1 day i came home and the light was off took it to my electrician buddy who bipassed the switch to see if that was the culpret but he says its the ballast. Any 1 know where i can get this electronic ballast im gona try wolf electric on carlaw and eastern because i got it from lucky aquarium and with those guys its cash no receipt no warranty ! so need this up in running soon before my coral die they are running on 2 T5 at moment. tried home depot rona lowes they only have normal output ballasts theses are 24W double florescent any suggestions.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the same fixture.....same problem. Just stopped working out of the blue. Look foward to hearing any solutions from this thread.


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

online to order same ballast from aquatic life cost any where from 90 to 160 i went to wolf electrical supply on carlaw and eastern ave got it for 22 bucks makes me think i can just buy all the parts there and have my self a DIY multi t5 system that would cost 500 or more at any lfs im gona build myself a 8 bulb t5 system. by the way aquatic life did respond to my email i put in there how they should stand by there product and replied with send us ur shipping adress and reciept and serial number blah blah im looking for that receipt so might get that ballast replaced and have my self a second ballast since i baught one my self and make it a 4 bulb system


----------

